# ★ GAME RECOMMENDATION ★ PICs GUESS



## unickpark (Jul 17, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: Other

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
★ GAME RECOMMENDATION ★ PICs GUESS
Hi guys~
I would like to recommend a simple but funny (brain development) game. Its name is PICs GUESS.
You have to guess a image hidden behind some buttons. It has different categories (movies, celebrities, etc.).
It also can be played in English, Spanish and Korean. It means that you can learn words in different languages.
It was funny to me. I hope the same for you guys.
Here is the Google Play link:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.unickpark.wordguess


----------

